# Say Hello to my little friends...



## DragonMD (Jan 22, 2021)

It’s been over a month since brought these two home and seem to be settling in well.


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

So cute!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So glad they're doing well! They're adorable


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little girls are looking beautiful! *


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Cute little budgies!


----------

